# OMG, Junior Seau RIP



## pushpull7 (May 2, 2012)

Former Patriots linebacker Junior Seau found dead in apparent suicide - The Buzz - Boston.com sports news


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 2, 2012)

Completely baffled about this one. Sad to loose such a talented guy.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 2, 2012)

This town is going to be a wreck.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 2, 2012)

Yeah this is sad and totally unexpected. I'm sure this is going to bring the whole concussion thing to even greater awareness. Seau seemed like the last guy that would be committing suicide. RIP


----------



## Demiurge (May 2, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> Yeah this is sad and totally unexpected. I'm sure this is going to bring the whole concussion thing to even greater awareness. Seau seemed like the last guy that would be committing suicide. RIP



Indeed... one of my first thoughts after hearing this was that Dave Duerson ended his life the same way about a year ago and left a request that his brain be studied for the effects of concussions.

Of course, there shouldn't be a rush to judgment on this either way, but it's hard to unthink some thoughts.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 3, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> Seau seemed like the last guy that would be committing suicide. RIP



He attempted it a year or two ago by driving his car off a cliff.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 3, 2012)

^^^ Good point, but even that is debatable as he said he fell asleep, My point was just that he always seemed like a happy dude publicly that enjoyed life. Guess you never know what's going on with someone.

Demi - i do hope his brain is studied like the other guy, because if it is football related, it's time to start making some changes. I always thought helmets do more bad than good - wonder if rugby players are dealing with the same stuff.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 3, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> ^^^ Good point, but even that is debatable as he said he fell asleep, My point was just that he always seemed like a happy dude publicly that enjoyed life. Guess you never know what's going on with someone..



Oh, I did not know that, I really don't keep up with sports stuff but I remember hearing that on the radio.

:/


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 3, 2012)

yeah you are likely right anyway i think he tried to play it off, but who wouldn't?


----------



## Demiurge (May 3, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> I always thought helmets do more bad than good - wonder if rugby players are dealing with the same stuff.



I suppose there's an argument that protective gear is more effective in allowing people to dish out the big hits safely than it is in protecting from said big hits.


----------

